# Lost Boat on Blue Lake Run-Blue River



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

Help! My buddy lost his blue Dagger GT on the Blue Lake Run as described by eddy flower. He jettisoned the boat about a mile above the blue river bridge on Hwy 9 where the blue passes. It was last seen above the low and unpassable footbridge by the gravel yard. I paddled out to Lake Dillion with no sight of it. I suspect it must be pinned under water and might release with less flow. Call Brian Smith at 970-210-7093. He just summited Everest and would provide a cool slide show with the adult beverage of your choice.

Thx, Rich


----------

